# James Loudspeaker Model 5 Sub amps



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I have (2) Model 5 James Loudspeaker amps (refurbished-like new- in box, no manual) that were given to me.

When I try to get specs from James, I get a run around and comments like the amp curve pretty much hits a brick wall at around 23 hz and we'll send a you some specs: but nothing ever arrives.
I was hoping to be able to get down to 16 hz for the low note on pipe organ music and for home theatre.
The only "for sure" spec I have is 500+ watts RMS and manufactured by BASH 

Any way I can get his amp tested to see just what the specs are? 
I live in Collingwood, Ontario, Canada.

Any help would be appreciated.
Ray


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Ray. Do you have a link for these amps? I'm unable to find them. The James Loudspeaker site does say that ""James Loudpeaker amplifiers and specifically tuned for use with James' products.""


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe Roman with Ultimate sells James speakers... he may be able to shed some light.


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I got that 500 wpc spec from talking directly with someone at James. There is little info on the site although there seeems to be a place for retailers to get information.

Perhaps I sohould try a third time at James...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Can't hurt to try, especially since info on them is hard to find.


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

The question remains, how would this amp perform with a 4-5 cu ft box tuned to 18 or so using a PE 12" Titanic driver (kind of a SVS NSD-12 clone). 
Will listen to music, HT and some low Church organ stuff. Basement room is 50' X 12' X 7.5 '

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

I was able to get these graphs from BASH the OEM: 
Power rating (BASH) 500 WRMS @ 4ohms

The rackmount amp features: infinite variable phase 0-180, a crossover switch variable/bypass, 
40-120 variable crossover, level (gain), on the front panel.
ON/OFF Line in L/R, Line out L/R, Speaker L/R on the rear panel


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been able to get inside the amp. 
If I were to post pics is there anyone out there that could/would be able to suggest what might be tweaked to modify the highpass filter (around 30 Hz) which needs to be moved down to about 12Hz?

I am looking at a +/- 360 liter box with a Tempest X and 15-16Hz tuning
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can upload your photos of your amp to the Shacks Image gallery and link them to this tread and maybe someone with some experience in modifying an amp may be able to help.


----------

